#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-19
<jhodapp> alesage, ping
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-20
<balloons> rpadovani, just saw your note about calc. is this still an issue?
<balloons> also veebers et la, I noticed autopilot lacks a nice project page. Is it true launchpad.net/autopilot is all there is? I moved the old wiki entry to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Autopilot
<rpadovani> balloons, which note?
<balloons> <rpadovani> [13:44:30] balloons, I think I understood why tests fail in calculator app. Seems sometimes when it creates the arm package it doesn't include all files, I was able to reproduce it locally.
<balloons> I see it in my backlog, but don't remember it.. might have been a netsplit victim
<veebers> balloons: correct, launchpad is currently the project page :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, well, we have the problem under certain conditions, but I am not able yet to say which the root of the problem, I have to investigate more, so feel free to ignore it atm
<balloons> rpadovani, ok :-)
<balloons> veebers, ahh.. could probably stand to update the page
<veebers> balloons: oh? What are your thoughts? just OTP atm
<balloons> veebers, the description says simple: A tool for functional testing of GUI application. A better description, links to docs, etc makes more sense
<veebers> balloons: sounds good, I'll look into it. CHeers
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-21
<jhodapp> alesage, ping
<alesage> jhodapp, hallo
<jhodapp> alesage, hey man, got an AP test problem I'm wondering if you can help shed some light on
<jhodapp> alesage, take a look at this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/mediaplayer-app/missing-codec-error-test/view/head:/tests/autopilot/mediaplayer_app/tests/test_player.py#L40
<alesage> jhodapp, lay it on me
<jhodapp> alesage, that function tries to get the error dialog, via this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/mediaplayer-app/missing-codec-error-test/view/head:/tests/autopilot/mediaplayer_app/emulators/main_window.py#L55
<alesage> jhodapp, ok
<jhodapp> alesage, It never seems to be able to get the dialog from the mediaplayer-app QML
<jhodapp> alesage, if you look at the test directly above that, it does the same thing and works, so I'm confused why this one isn't working
<jhodapp> alesage, so the noMediaDialog one works
<alesage> jhodapp, hmpf, I'd have to fire it up
<jhodapp> alesage, error dialog here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/mediaplayer-app/missing-codec-error-test/view/head:/src/qml/player/VideoPlayer.qml#L203
<jhodapp> alesage, ok, if you've got a moment to try it out, you can get the latest media-hub and qtubuntu-media required to generate the errors from vivid silo 1
<alesage> jhodapp, need to close a couple of other things first :)
<jhodapp> alesage, sure thing, no rush
<jhodapp> alesage, probably just missing something very simple
<balloons> thomi, veebers are you guys open to autopilot having it's own site?
<thomi> balloons: I think that would be a step backwards TBH
<thomi> it'd make autopilot appear as a third class citizen
<thomi> I don't understand what's so hard about making the current sphinx docs more integrated into the existing site
<thomi> I don't think you need to mess around with json exporters and the like
<thomi> (besides, I think the existing API docs are less useful than the ones we generate, but that might be a QMl <-> python difference, I'm not sure)
<thomi> balloons: intersphinx is a system for linking between sphinx doc trees - you should be able to build something similar to allow linking between docs built in separate systems
<balloons> thomi, the site itself is more or less handled by others on my team, so I play a small role. That said, obviously having all content under the CMS is preferred. Having autopilot be special has caused issues for everyone
<thomi> Well... personally I think using a CMS for automatically generated documentation is a .... questionable choice
<balloons> but I can easily forsee the generated html docs no longer existing and the content exported as json and forced into the site as-is
 * balloons argued for a static site
<thomi> I'm not saying the whole site needs to be static
<thomi> just that it's silly to turn automatically generated content into content managed by a CMS
<balloons> lol.. keep things seperate; it's the sane way
<thomi> apart from anything else, consider the overhead!
<balloons> the cms system can handle the content to push if you wish
 * balloons looks at intersphinx
<thomi> the only thing that's missing right now is for the autopilot docs to be linked to from other places
<balloons> thomi, the docs as they are are going away. As it stands, I don't know a way you'll end up with the html you're generating
<balloons> they live on a separate server and I can't update them.
<balloons> nor is anyone keen to host them that way anymore
<thomi> well, it looks like I need to leave this to veebers. I'm really dissappointed that the new developer.ubuntu.com site clearly wasn't designed to support autopilot.
<thomi> I hope somehow that situation can be resolved. I'm not sure how we can ask people to use autopilot wihtout even hosting the documentation showehere
<balloons> thomi, I guess if I can get one thing from you it would be what you would like to see so I understand your viewpoint. Would it be to have developer.ubuntu.com/autopilot featuring the html generated docs, with links from the content on developer.u.c?
<thomi> I'd like to see the ap docs (both API and narrative docs) be a prominent part of the site, AND to not have the current quality of the documentation retarded by the underlying technology used.
<balloons> ok, so "prominent" and intact then, as in, as generated by sphinx directly, a cohesive whole
<thomi> additionally, from a technical point of view, it seems *insane* to me that the plan is to take static generated content and import it into a CMS, especially since we update the docs reasonably frequently, but if you can achieve the goals above, I don't mind much how you do it
<veebers> balloons: I'm just OTP at the moment, will join the discussion soon :-)
<thomi> balloons: if you can do the import trick, and manage to keep everything intact, then I'll be happy
<thomi> balloons: but TBH that seems like it'd be difficult to me
<thomi> I mean, certainbly possible, but why go to all that trouble? But if there's some good reason that I don't understand, then go for it!
<balloons> thomi, I'm really on your side on this, which is why this is so maddening
<thomi> sorry if I seem overly grumpy. From my perspective, ,we were *strongly* encouraged to move the docs to developer.u.c, and it's been nothing but failure after failure, so I'm quite short-temered about it now
<balloons> thomi, hah, you are absolutely fine.
<balloons> I personally have no idea how you would make the magic import work, and frankly I'd rather we didn't do it. But yes, the re-design has made things worse rather than better
<balloons> we'll continue to look after it though
<veebers> balloons: heh, I don't think I can add much more from what thomis said. I reaction is we could always put the docs on readthedocs, become a 3rd tier citizen and maybe update the launchpad site to have more info. That would make me sad :-(
<balloons> veebers, I neither want autopilot to be third-tier, nor make you sad.
<veebers> balloons: ^_^
<balloons> I guess I am somewhat at a loss on how I can prevent that.. I feel like the current route make no one happy and is full of issues
<balloons> veebers, re: description, heh; https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1413374
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413374 in Autopilot "Launchpad description is lacking" [Undecided,New]
<veebers> balloons: heh awesome thanks. I'll make sure that gets fixed
<balloons> yea, that way I didn't have to bug you and you don't need to drop everything now :-)
<balloons> veebers, thomi if you could recheck https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/apdocs-restruct/+merge/246599
<thomi> sure
<thomi> balloons: all the "linkdescr" lines end in punctuation except "Tips to being out te test writer in you"
<thomi> so that should have a '.'
<balloons> kk
<thomi> oh,a nd the two in the Indices and tables section
<balloons> kk
<veebers> sure
<veebers> balloons: lgtm, bottom approved.
<veebers> heh, I was looking at the MP while pulling the latest to build and got confused when there _was_ punctuation in my generated docs. Duh, you pushed the changes of course
<balloons> awesome, I'll have at least one more for you this evening that does a little more expanding to the toc (add installation section)
<balloons> veebers, sneaky me :-)
<veebers> thomi: if you would like to yay/nay the question in your MP I would like to approve that too (https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-add-troubleshooting-docs/+merge/247093)
<thomi> veebers: I don't see a question?
<veebers> thomi: I set it as NF with a comment in the diff
<thomi> oh wait, old diff
<thomi> veebers: ok
<thomi> veebers: pushed
 * veebers looks
<veebers> sweet, approved. Thanks
<balloons> alright, how's about https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/apdocs-install/+merge/247232 thomi and veebers ?
 * thomi looks
<thomi> balloons: did you remove the additional sections? the diff has changed and now I'm confused :D
<balloons> thomi, ahh, sorry.. I saw whitespace changes and fixed them quickly.. this mp depends on the one you just reviewed. I moved the faq install question, attempted to fix it, and added a couple other faq questions related to it
<thomi> balloons: ahh, ok
<balloons> so the toc is now balanced again, and includes an install section :-)
<thomi> balloons: LGTM
<balloons> ohh right, need to add the ref for installing (i need it for the tutorial)
<balloons> awesome..
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-22
<balloons> ok https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/page-object-docs/+merge/246504 is ready now as well
 * veebers looks
<veebers> balloons: Can you top approve this if you like (you're the 2nd reviewer): https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/adding-run-instructions-readme/+merge/247088
<balloons> veebers, I'd love too, but I have comments to change it . .
<veebers> balloons: heh, even better :-)
<balloons> done
<veebers> thanks, will address soon
<balloons> oops, I realized I lied veebers  about docs/tutorial/running_ap.rst.. ignore that comment
<veebers> balloons: hey, I get an error when building the docs of yours, also, not sure where to find the link to the content in the generated docs
<balloons> veebers, ohh which docs error? and I'll find the link one sec
<veebers> balloons: this is the error I get:   ../page-object-docs/docs/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.rst:427: WARNING: Inline literal start-string without end-string.
<veebers> balloons: nvm I found the link to the page, my bad
<balloons> ok ;-)
<veebers> gets me wondering if it should be more apparent. /me poinders
<veebers> ponders even
<balloons> veebers, weird I get no errors running my branch
<veebers> balloons: hmm odd, this is what's I'm using to build: python3 setup.py build_sphinx -v -b html
<veebers> I can see the error in the doc, not sure where it's come from though
<balloons> veebers, ahh I get it now on a fresh checkout.. interesting
<veebers> balloons: that's odd as it's not something you changed :-\
 * balloons is just running sphinx-build -b html docs htmldocs
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> I do see the error though.. simple fix
<balloons> shall I include it?
<balloons> pushed 525 with the fix
<veebers> sweet cheers
<balloons> veebers, "Text conflict in docs/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.rst"
<balloons> wtf?
<balloons> perhaps I should re-merge trunk'
<veebers> balloons: ah right, thomi mentioned this morning that he's made changes to trunk that will need merging (whitespace changes)
<veebers> also, have reviewed branch, NF
<balloons> ty
<veebers> balloons: hey it seems I've missed something completely (in your review) you say that link will die soon, where will it live after that? I thought there was just discussion as to the best way to get the docs in the right place
<balloons> veebers, basically the static html as it is cannot live on @ developer.ubuntu.com. It will be integrated, but not hosted as-is
<veebers> balloons: also, as this is in the README it's not generated into html (or anything else) so there has to be a link to something there (as it remains just text)
<balloons> veebers, lol, long day.. right
<balloons> you could just say refer to the docs then.. bad idea to put a link like that into a readme which will break and we'll never update
<veebers> balloons: right, that's what you and thomis were talking about this morning. The documentation will still be available on dev.u.com right? /me feels he needs to re-read the backlog
<balloons> veebers, yes it will be there.. Ideally I'd like it to be there as-is, but as it stands that's not in the plan. The plan is to import it as json and redisplay it
<veebers> balloons: ugh right. So it sucks that we can't put in the projects own readme the url to where the docs live. I can't just say "Check the docs" in the readme, how would a dev find that if it's not there? (I'm ranting a little, I know)
<balloons> veebers, yea I know. You could offer them the file based location
<veebers> balloons: right I could but that feels a little dumb. I want them to see the good docs with it's links etc. I could always suggest building the docs and reading from there, but again it seems silly to do that if they exist on the web somewhere
<veebers> balloons: so one thing I don't understand is, how come the link to the docs (on dev.u.com) will die or be unknown?
<balloons> veebers, on the self.wait_select_single, what would you like to see? you are confused as to what 'object' is?
<veebers> balloons: well, object doesn't contain the method wait_select_wingle, nor do I see it defined in that snippet (or  implied) that it's implemented there
<balloons> veebers, the url is currently on a server I have no control over and can't/won't be updated. It will eventually migrate into d.u.c API pages.. that's the plan at least, and it's how AP must go in if it's to live on d.u.c
<balloons> I think it's ok as it's an advanced tutorial, and the source is given.. however, i'm happy to tweak it, I simply don't know how
<veebers> balloons: but surely the url will be known right? Or are you stating that the current url and docs will be deleted before the migration?
<veebers> balloons: I think a simple '. . .' above that code would be fine (considering it's an advanced tut.) much like line . . .
<balloons> veebers, that link won't be deleted until it's done.. I may leave it there for some time after even; who knows what we'll do with eventually. But it's a horrible link to want anyway, imho
<balloons> I'd rather see d.u.c/autopilot
<balloons> or something easy and sensible
<veebers> diffline 162
<veebers> balloons: right that makes sense. So we can update the readme once the migration happens right? It means up to that point the docs are available (and you can learn the location from the readme) and then when the url changes we'll update the readme
<balloons> veebers, ok, hopefully everything is as you wanted now in that mp
 * veebers looks
 * veebers builds docs, looking good so far
<balloons> veebers, perhaps a custom url shortner?
<balloons> I'm ok with you doing it, it's your project so far be it from me to stop you, but I wanted you to be aware
<veebers> balloons: sweet, bottom approved that MP of yours
<veebers> balloons: I appreciate the heads up, it's just a little annoying that it seems hard to have the docs hosted somewhere (that should be an easy problem, right?)
<balloons> ok, so one more for tomorrow
<veebers> I think at this stage we'll use the existing url, then when the migration is finished and the autopilot docs are available there we'll update the url then (as it won't have broken inbetween)
<balloons> veebers, I agree it should be easy which is why I was pushing / asking if you wanted to do it yourselves somewhere.. imho, I'd rather see autopilot have it's own site, with docs, intro, etc
<veebers> balloons: while that might be nice, it'll also introduce further maintenance issues than what we have. I'm not saying it will never happen, it's just not top priority at the moment
<balloons> yea, I know.. given the headaches though.. I'd rather own the silly thing
<balloons> Your 4 layers removed, but I'm still 3
<balloons> *you are
<balloons> ok veebers, that's it for me and mp's.. will you try to actually land them today?
<balloons> I have the final big one I need to land and having the rest in makes it easier :-)
 * balloons notes he is rather unlikely to be ready tomorrow anyway so :-)
<veebers> balloons: thomi tells me that there are issues at the moment with landing. But yes the intention it to get them merged into trunk.
<balloons> kk.. enjoy and thanks!
<veebers> balloons: I'm pretty sure the bottom approved stuff is/will be top approved so should get merged
<veebers> nw, and thanks to you too ^_^
<balloons> veebers, we will be in touch on the docs thing.. please bug me on it, so I can do the same to those making site decisions :-)
<veebers> balloons: don't worry, I will ;-)
<jgdx> I'm seeing a failure in u-s-s AP tests on mako where a tap is interpreted as a long-tap
<jgdx> … I think. A list element is highlighted then, after a couple of seconds, de-highlighted. It's very intermittent.
<jgdx> Test is ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_datetime.TimeDateTestCase.test_manual_tz_selection, and we're using scroll_to_and_click
<rpadovani> balloons, hey :-)
<balloons> howdy rpadovani
<rpadovani> balloons, do you remember the problem I talked to you about? I'm not able to debug it, so I setup a branch for you, if you want :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/bigNumber150122
<rpadovani> balloons, every time you run autopilot, there are random failures
<balloons> rpadovani, I remember you telling me to ignore it. I suppose you no longer want me to ignore it :-)
<balloons> thanks for the branch
<rpadovani> balloons, that is :D
<balloons> rpadovani, so is there a specific test that fails or ?
<rpadovani> balloons, that's the problem, it changes at every run
<rpadovani> balloons, 2 are the same, but are about precisions,
<rpadovani> balloons, I suppose (but it's only a supposition) that it takes more time to load the library when it uses bignumber, so it doesn't have time to load it
<balloons> rpadovani, if there's a good test to run over and over, that's what I was after
<rpadovani> balloons, I didn't find it, every time I try to run only the test failed in the previous run, it works well
<rpadovani> balloons, the last one failed on my pc is  ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_main.MainTestCase.test_small_numbers
<balloons> rpadovani, I'll run it a few times and see what happens. Might be a bit before I can have a look, otp
<rpadovani> balloons, thank you!
<balloons> yw.. I do love a good mystery
<balloons> rpadovani, first glance it definitely looks like keypresses aren't being recieved sometimes
<balloons> the fix for that likely didn't work
<rpadovani> balloons, do you have in the log
<rpadovani> Error: math.jsTypeError: Cannot call method 'eval' of undefined engine formula:0.000000001+1
<rpadovani> ?
<balloons> rpadovani, yes it's gathering the logs as it runs
<rpadovani> balloons, so I think it's the problem, the var that manages the engine isn't set
<balloons> ahh.. if you think it's a timing thing, add a sleep in the setup step and see what happens
<balloons> rpadovani, does that cause the autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'QQuickMouseArea' and properties {'id': 41} error?
<rpadovani> balloons, ehm , don't know?
<balloons> seems not
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823350/
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-23
<u_glide> Hello guys!
<u_glide> Is it possible to use autopilot with python-behave?
<u_glide> and another question
<u_glide> Does autopilot able to introspect QQuickWidget (http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qquickwidget.html) ?
<balloons> u_glide, python-behave? but yes you can introspect qt apps
<u_glide> balloons, 1. yes, I want to use autopilot to implement steps in python-behave
<u_glide> 2. I know, that autopilot can introspect qt apps, but QQuickWidget is special case, when qt app uses qtwidgets and QML
<balloons> u_glide, have you tried it?
<balloons> launch the application and try using vis with it
<u_glide> yes, I have. autopilot vis doesn't show childs of QQuickWidget.
<u_glide> I will try to add support of QQuickWidget.
<balloons> do you have some code that could show this? perhaps a branch with the app and a test to launch it and print_tree the root?
<u_glide> look at Qt 5.3+ : examples/quickwidgets/quickwidget/
<u_glide> I think adding support of this will not be so hard, because it's very similar to QML-only apps.
<u_glide> balloons, Have anyone tried to run autopilot-qt on OSX?
<balloons> u_glide, yes folks have tried in the past
<u_glide> Successful ? :)
<balloons> u_glide, if you could put the example in a branch that is easy to run, it should make for a nice bug report. something that could be solved
<balloons> successful? heh, well I'm not quite sure. No one I know of actively uses it on osx, and it would certainly take some work
<u_glide> I will put example.
<u_glide> I understand, that autopilot is ubuntu project, but It's easily can be cross-platform solution for qt apps.
<balloons> u_glide, yes I agree, and I'd love to see it be used in that way
<balloons> u_glide, awesome
<u_glide> balloons, thanks for help
<balloons> u_glide, you are most welcome anytime. I'm curious to see this bug. If you need any help or support with trying it on mac osx, I'm sure the devs would be happy to answer questions if needed
<u_glide> I appreciate your help! I will try to do some research to run autopilot-qt on OSX and Windows.
